# caribbeans charter



## cla6665 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, what is required legally in the Caribbeans to charter? I am buying a 45 sail boat and plan to liveaboard in the Caribbeans. Just figuring out a way to make a few $ to support the family. Like taking tourists around for a few hours here and there. I am assuming insurance is one requirement. Anything else??

Thank you


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

The majority of day charters come off of cruiese shios or out of hotels. The most important element will be having a connection to these sources as they control the access and have already setup relationships. Most are large "head boats", large catamarans capable of carrying lots of passengers although there are a few small boats carrying 4-6 people for day sails and snorkeling. You would be in competion with these full-time captains. I have run into a couple of independent captains in Puerto Rico and St. Thomas who have rare charters. Depending on the island, getting a work permit as a non-resident will be impossible. I don't think that chartering your live aboard for day sails will be very difficult.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're doing this in a US territory, you'll need a USCG license, probably an OUPV or six-pack, but possibly a full ticket, depending on how many people you'd be taking out at a time. As you might guess, for up to SIX passengers an OUPV or six-pack is fine...for more, you need the full captain's license.

In other countries, you may be required to some sort of certification or license. In many countries the RYA yachtmaster ticket is recognized. 

I'd point out that unless you have something else to offer—scuba diving, PADi certification for teaching SCUBA, etc., you will probably be hard pressed to compete.


----------



## xxuxx (Nov 14, 2008)

*Whoa.....Dude, not so fast*

If you are planning to charter in BVI, Saint Martin , Antigua and some others, you'll need a USCG license and..... STCW '95, also towing and sailing endorsements, plus cruising permits etc etc etc.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

St Vincent and the Grenadines are fairly liberal, I was told the charter license is about $1,000.

Otherwise it is a difficult row to hoe.

phil


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

Be very careful how you handle any inputs you receive on this subject from ANYONE who has some other motive in mind.... such as separating you from your $$$ with some scam.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

At least one of the big charter companies advertises for charter SKIPPERS/COOKS preferring established couples. I have met liveaboards who do this on an as needed basis.


----------

